# My first contribution



## Digital Matt (Jan 14, 2007)

Photographed inside a light tent on black acrylic.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jan 14, 2007)

that's a nice product picture.


----------



## craig (Jan 14, 2007)

Tough shot. I think you did well. From a client standpoint: The colour should be very consistent. Not sure if the reflection is strong enough to be there. I am a firm believer in the hands being at 10:10. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Digital Matt (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks guys.  This is not a client shot, just a test shot really.  I've never heard the rule about the hands being 10:10, but that seems like it would be cool.  I know what you mean about the reflection however.  A tweak of contrast will bring that out more.


----------



## craig (Jan 14, 2007)

Why did you choose to have the colour go from warm to cold?


----------



## danalec99 (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm not sure why but I've seen many watch ads following 10:10 and the seconds needle at 6 'rule'.


----------



## craig (Jan 14, 2007)

10:10 shows off the label of the watch better. Plus I think it is visually pleasing. The second hand is a lot trickier. I say let it fall where it may. Of course if the client is paying big bucks it may be worth it to take the battery out and get everything perfect.


----------



## Digital Matt (Jan 15, 2007)

craig said:


> Why did you choose to have the colour go from warm to cold?



I didn't choose that.  I don't see what you mean.  This was shot with 5000k daylight lamps.  There shouldn't be any variance in color temp.


----------



## Arch (Jan 15, 2007)

The 10 past 10 rule (or 10 to 2) helps the viewer to see the whole clock face, so if it were for a client i would recomend doing it, as it is standard now really.

I dont see any temperature difference at all.... however the only thing i would change (again if it were for a client) is the 'way around' the watch is.... at the moment its kinda upside down, which is a bit distracting for me.... having it tilt the other way would have worked better i think.

But overall a great product shot, with good lighting. :thumbup:


----------



## Digital Matt (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks Arch.  Since this is the watch I wear daily, I'm probably not going to reset it to 10:10, but I guess I could wait till 10:10 to try this again


----------



## craig (Jan 15, 2007)

Looks like you used a gold reflector. Open the info palette in pshop and read the vales on the left side of the shot and compare it to the right. I would try and keep that nice gun metal grey consistent through out the product.


----------



## kulakova (Jan 16, 2007)

why it is upside down?


----------



## OttawaPhotog (Jan 19, 2007)

10:10 rule is very true in a retail.  If you look at a clock/watch at that time, picture a smile!  If you have the seconds hand at the 6, then you get a Y for yes!  hehe!


----------



## tahmail (Mar 14, 2007)

If it's to sell something, the name (face) should be clear and prominent.  It's upside down in this one.....


----------

